# Price on Wood



## smokin relaxin steve (Mar 23, 2010)

Does $20 sound like a Decent price for 25 pounds of Cherry Wood Chunks?


----------



## fire it up (Mar 23, 2010)

Not a bad deal, not sure how close you are to the Monroeville area but there is an orchard/farm there that I buy all my wood for, oak, cherry, apple and occasionally maple, great prices too!
http://www.schoberorchards.com/


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 23, 2010)

It really depends on many things and whats available in your area and how hard it is to come by different types of wood


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Mar 23, 2010)

I am really close! Thanks so much for the heads up... your the man!


----------



## deltadude (Mar 23, 2010)

Best long term price on wood, is a chain saw....


----------



## countryboy19 (Mar 24, 2010)

+1
If you're in an area where you have access to those woods, get a chainsaw and offer to remove certain types of trees for free. So far I've removed a hickory, 2 apples, 1 cherry, and have 3 more cherries to remove. That's only in a period of about 2 months since I posted the ad.


----------



## txbbqman (Mar 24, 2010)

+2...this is the best investment...besides the pit of course...


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Mar 24, 2010)

Unfortunately I am not in an area with a lot of fruit trees (that aren’t located on farms) or other wood smoking type trees for the matter… I was going to Home Depot & Lowes for my wood, but they rarely, I mean RARELY, have anything other than Mesquite & Hickory… I need some lighter flavored woods so I looked around online and saw the 25-30pound box of Cherry for $21…


----------

